#ubuntu-boot 2006-04-24
<hendry> how is this squashfs Ubuntu image generated?
<heiko> anyone willing/awake to help me debug/fix a problem i have with booting? :)
<heiko> my notebook used to run fine with the 2.6.12-10-386 kernel - i upgraded and installed the current 2.6.15 package a few days ago
<heiko> trying to boot 2.6.15 leads to "waiting for root file system"
<heiko> which i understand might be a known issue with the initrd
<heiko> but the weird thing is that the 2.6.12-10-386 kernel will also not boot anymore
<heiko> it starts printing stuff on the console, and then i get very many "segmentation fault" lines
<heiko> (so i can't scroll back to the other text)
<heiko> i am not sure what is going wrong, there
<heiko> or how to resolve it
#ubuntu-boot 2006-04-28
<intelikey> anyone in here awake ?
<intelikey> i have a dapper that don't know how to mount the root fs
<intelikey> it's  an scsi drive  sda1  ext2    i did a server-install of hoary then upgraded to dapper and now the initrd.img just drops me into the busybox shell in the ramfs   error is   cant mount /
<intelikey> i used mknod /dev/sda1 b 8 1 ;modprobe aci7xxx ;modprobe ext2 ;mount /dev/sda1 /root -t ext2     ran the init script rcS     and then exited the shell and it booted..... but i cant do that at each boot.....
<intelikey> anyone ?
#ubuntu-boot 2006-04-29
<N2DIY> Hell, I just did my first install, and it missed my SMP, did I miss an install option, or do I need to download another kernel?
<N2DIY> Whoops, that should be hello!
<N2DIY> Hello?
<itsonlyme> hi
<N2DIY> Hello, I just did my first Ubuntu install, and it didn't detect my SMP setup. I'm doing another install now, on a different machine, and noticed SMP wasn't an install option. Can I use a Debian SMP kernel with Ubuntu?
#ubuntu-boot 2007-04-23
<dr-willy> anyone home?
<dr-willy> problem with boot on asus a8n-sli deluxe after upgrade to feisty...
<Jefem24-W> hi all
<Jefem24-W> i need some help
<Jefem24-W> i have installed both windows vista and ubuntu still need windows for the newsleecher progam i use
<Jefem24-W> and grub didnt take over when i installed ubuntu
<Jefem24-W> what do i do to complete the dual boot
#ubuntu-boot 2007-04-24
* mode/#ubuntu-boot [+c]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-boot [-o ubuntulog]  by ChanServ
* #ubuntu-boot  You need to be a channel operator to do that
<JanK> Hi all
#ubuntu-boot 2007-04-28
<vdavidoff> hm.
#ubuntu-boot 2008-04-21
<MegaIRC> hello
<MegaIRC> can you help me with a booting trouble in ubuntu 7.10?
<MegaIRC> is there anybody in this channel?
<MegaIRC> hello
<MegaIRC> are you there?
<MegaIRC> ubuntulog?
<MegaIRC> que te den julai
#ubuntu-boot 2008-04-26
<nextexp> Hi
#ubuntu-boot 2009-04-21
<BrianPianka> Hello?
#ubuntu-boot 2011-04-25
<acpi> oh wow just one person :)
<acpi> are you there? got a little problem...
